# Can anyone recommend a good mortgage advisor?



## HudsonsCove (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm looking for a good mortgage advisor who can help me work through the following real estate situation:

My parents own and live in a waterfront house two hours north of Toronto. They are both getting old and are talking of selling up in 2-3 years. My brother and I would like to own the house and we are all talking about how we might go about doing it.

Some complications:
- I live in the UK so would need advice on purchasing a property while living overseas
- Neither my brother nor I would live in the house immediately - we would look to rent it out. Neither of us is a property owner at the moment so we would need to look into whether there are any buy to let mortgages for first time buyers.
- The property value is currently above what I assume we can borrow. In the UK it is possible to 'gift' the deposit or a portion of the value of the house to the purchaser and I would like to find out whether that might be possible.

So a good mortgage advisor who can talk us through the ropes would be most appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

Hudson


----------



## HudsonsCove (Sep 5, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## kubatron (Jan 17, 2011)

having worked for 9 years and achieved top 3% in ontario, I could help you out

email me - my personal email is [email protected], I could help you out with some free advice

yes, an equity gift is possible

legally you are able to borrow for a home if you're not a resident but it's not easy obviously, yet you live in the UK so I've done some deals for UK-based clients before

buy-to-let?

as for your first question, get a good lawyer - I have a tonne of recommendations

Jake


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

"let" is "rent" in the UK. A "buy-to-let" mortgage would be an investment mortgage.


----------

